# Case question? I like to learn the hard way....



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I started reloading a few years ago and noticed that after doing my full length sizing many of my cases had a small dimple in the shoulder. I just assumed the case was being reduced so much in size during the full length sizing that the dimple was the result. I would reload the cases and shoot them since I didn't notice any cracks.

This nagged at me and in doing some digging I now realize that the case lube I was using was building up in the die and causing the dimples. I switched the type to a different type of case lube and the problem went away.

Now the question. Would you toss all the cases with the dimples in the shoulders?

Cartridges include 30-30, 7mm rem mag, 30-06, 7mm-08 (just in case that matters)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't toss any cases with hydraulic dents in them. They'll fireform right back to their original shape. I'm not sure how it affects accuracy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I wouldn't toss any cases with hydraulic dents in them. They'll fireform right back to their original shape. I'm not sure how it affects accuracy.


+1 I agree. Sometimes using to much lube may cause the same dimpleing. What type of lube did you go to to stop the problem ?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I would suggest Imperial Case Wax. It lasts a long time and doesn't cause hydraulic dents. Good stuff!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dimpled cases reduce the internal volume of the case which affects pressure. A mildly dimpled case could be ok in a light "plinking" load, but a bad idea with any load that is on the hotter end of the scale.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Use good judgement, but unless the load is red hot and the dimple is very deep, I would simply fireform the case back out. I set cases like this aside and use them to foul my barrel after thourough cleaning and copper removal. I will reiterate that you must make an intellegent decision based on the severity of the defect. Remember that in the shooting/reloading game that the safest course is the best. Cases are basically cheap and you can pull the bullet if you decide to scrap it. I too changed over to case wax and have not had any hydraulic dents since. ----------SS


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

I just tried somthing new from another web site. 1-8 pure lanolin and 90% rubbing alcohol. Put it in a spray bottle. I put about a hundred rounds of 5.56 LC in a gallon zip lock bag and spray about three times in the bag and then closed the bag and shook them up. This works better then all the other commerical and home brews I've tried over the years. I'm told this is the same as the case lube you buy from Dillon.

Huntinfool


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

What Longbow said is correct. Just shoot the cases and the resultant pressure will blow the dents back out. That is why we use brass for cases. It is malleable without excessive resistance to pressure, yet springs back a bit when the pressure subsides. 
You won't have any excessive pressure problems with your dented shoulders.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I would presume that variations in internal dimensions, and therefore internal volume is greater from case to case, than the difference caused by a slight dimple in the shoulder area caused by excessive case lube. Fire away.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When I am sizing some cartridges like the 30-30 or 25-35 (tapered cases with long slow shoulders) or am necking down brass for whatever reason I get I little nervous if I don't dent a few.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't toss any cases with hydraulic dents in them. They'll fireform right back to their original shape. I'm not sure how it affects accuracy.
> ...


Despite the poor reviews I tried the Cabela's spray lube. The gentlemen there told me the key was to get a pad, spray the pad, and roll the cases over it which I did and it has worked so far although I've only done about 10 cases so far to see how it worked and I had not problems and the dimpling all but went away. I had one case with a very small barely noticeable dimple in it. The reviews on their site state that a lot of people get stuck cases when using this lube but I'm not sure how they applied the lube.

Having said that I think I will try some of the other brands and recipes listed in this thread. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The whole point of spray lube is to... well SPRAY it on in order to eliminate the whole old-fashioned pad thing. Therefore any spray lube that requires a pad to work seems silly.

Laying my brass in a shallow pan, I have had great luck with both RCBS and Dillon spray lubes. I spray the cases and roll them around in the pan a bit to help the lube spread over the entire case body. You need to wait a minute or two before sizing.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Frisco Pete said:


> Laying my brass in a shallow pan, I have had great luck with both RCBS and Dillon spray lubes. I spray the cases and roll them around in the pan a bit to help the lube spread over the entire case body. You need to wait a minute or two before sizing.


That's a tip I have been waiting to hear. I will try that and see how it works for me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just take the case lube and rub it into the pad and then lightly roll the case on the pad until it is lightly coated with lube and then run them through my dies. Havent had a hyrdo dent in a long time since Ive been doing it that way. Just my $0.02


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

When I spray my cases laying down in the pan, I try to have them pointed in one direction, if easily possible, and spray at an angle that gets some spray inside the necks.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

shoot out the dents, they wont affect pressures because the dent pops back out as soon as the bullet hits the lands.

I use imperial sizing wax on my fingers, I rub the case body to apply it. A little goes a long way. I do not apply it to the shoulder. I do apply some on the inside of the neck with a qtip.


----------

